# Best way to get onto sceen?



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey guys I think this is the right thread just curious on some input.

I'm moving to Edmonton in May and I'm looking to get into the music sceen there. I'v been playing for about 2-3 years and I'm completely self taught. I'm pretty sure I can hold my own as I can jam along with lots of real rock but because I am from small town Saskatchewan I really haven't had a chance to play with other players.

I was just curious what is the best way to get into the sceen? What are some tips you guys could give a fellow musician?

Thanks for your time
Keep Rockin'


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

start at local jam nights. stay there until people start telling you you're too good to be sitting around these parts. then you have to figure out if they're telling the truth, or just trying to get rid of you, lol. 

seriously though, jam nights is where you get to meet and greet other players, and get a chance to see people playing and be seen... hopefully you'll meet some like minded people. if not, get the local entertainment rag and start answering "guitarist wanted" ads.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Music store bulletin boards.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Suttree, go hang at a few jams, find one you think you'd be comfortable at. And learn the etiquette of playing there prior to asking to sit in. There's usually 27 guitar players lined up to play. If you can fill in on bass that can help you get a bit more play time.


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Get out to some local pubs, some of the smaller ones aswell. Find out the nights they have theme band nights. Some places will have like punk or metal nights, or they will have a house band or open the venue up for smaller local band's cd releases or just saturday night bill line ups. I gig frequently at local places in London Ont and always overhear chatter about bands starting or looking for new members. No matter how you look at it, you are bound to meet people who are in the same boat as you. I don't know what the scene is like over there, but it's worth a shot. Its always good to have a feel of what is going on locally at the bars if you want to become a part of it. Go make some friends and you'll learn lots.


----------



## guildguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Check with the guys at music store, rehearsals spots to get a feel for whats happening in the city. Use myspace to add local bands as friends and then visit them at their gigs and get associated with some them somehow.


----------

